# Virginia shooting.



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Three people shot , one a news reporter , a cameraman and the woman they were interviewing. Apparently the shooter is dead too by self inflicted gun shot wound but they aren't clear on those facts yet.
I didn't post the videos or story. I watched the video , not listening to the graphic warning. The screams of the young reporter i won't soon forget. 
The young reporter and the cameraman are dead , the woman being interviewed is fighting for her life. 
I can't believe this world . What a sad day.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So so sad to hear


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

sad is true, video is very freaky, at first it looked like a FPS video game, when he moved up close, with gun moving around and then back away; they didn't notice him, then...well very sad :tear::tear:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its indeed a sad world we live in..no value for human life...


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

The video is very disturbing  I really thought it was fake at first. So terrible.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just can't get that poor woman's scream out of my head.
Its my own fault , i know it , i shouldn't have watched the video and heeded the graphic warning.

The killer supposedly had issues with her and the cameraman. Not that killing them wasnt enough , he even shot the woman being interviewed. 

In my eyes , that reporter was just a kid at 24 yrs old. 

They are at peace now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for their families, it was indeed horrific. Truly sad and so devastating.


----------

